# Anybody decide not to use the new remote?



## monkeydust (Dec 12, 2004)

I have 3 active TiVo's now. I keep pressing the Zoom button on the new remote because that is where the Guide button used to be. Now, I might agree that the new remote has a layout that is a bit more logical. But, I think it might be better if I am using 3 of the same remotes instead of 2 the same and 1 close but with a few buttons moved around. Just don't think there is any reason to use the new remote over my old glow remote that isn't currently being used.


----------



## ilovedvrs (Oct 21, 2004)

I switch back to my Slide remote.

1) small is better
2) RF seemed unresponsive to me, a few button presses didn't work
3) no backlight
4) no keyboard
5) I couldn't get my Sony Soundbar buttons programmed (input/power/volume) I tried all the codes. the Slide is programmable so it wasn't a issue. is this remote programmable?


----------



## zordude (Sep 23, 2003)

I didn't even open the sleeve with the remote in it, just kept on trucking with my Harmony One.


----------



## HenryFarpolo (Dec 1, 2008)

I am an equal opportunity remote user. I tried the new remote and it is fine. I prefer the slide. I also use a Harmony One for my non-TIVO activities.


----------



## BiloxiGeek (Nov 18, 2001)

Going to keep using my harmony remote for the most part. The new RF remote will go on the kitchen counter to take advantage of the RF signaling. From that location we can watch tv while eating dinner, but had to raise up and point the harmony to get it to work. The RF remote can just sit on the counter and works fine.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk - now Free


----------



## generaltso (Nov 4, 2003)

The lack of learning function is a deal-breaker for me. I'm sticking with the Slide until something better comes along.


----------



## HenryFarpolo (Dec 1, 2008)

generaltso said:


> The lack of learning function is a deal-breaker for me. I'm sticking with the Slide until something better comes along.


What are you trying to learn? I programmed mine to control the same functions as i did the slide.


----------



## GoHokies! (Sep 21, 2005)

I'm hoping that the new remote is suitable, I'd like to move the Slide up to the bedroom TV. That one is getting a mini, and the slide will let me put the mini behind the dresser out of sight.


----------



## generaltso (Nov 4, 2003)

HenryFarpolo said:


> What are you trying to learn? I programmed mine to control the same functions as i did the slide.


I have the input button set to turn on the bias lighting behind my TV. I also have the TV power button set to turn the light off the same time it turns the TV off. That kind of customization is never going to happen without a learning function.


----------



## GoHokies! (Sep 21, 2005)

Do you ever watch TV without the bias light?

I have a power strip that has outlets that turn on/off when the device plugged into the "control" outlet is turned on or off. So, when I turn on the TV, the bias light and receiver outlets power up. When I turn the TV off, everything goes dark. 

It also has a handful of always hot outlets for things like the TiVo.


----------



## generaltso (Nov 4, 2003)

GoHokies! said:


> Do you ever watch TV without the bias light?


Yeah, I don't want the bias light on during the day when the kids are watching TV. The bulbs aren't cheap, so I only want them burning when they're needed. Using the input button to turn it on works great. I just hope my Slide remote never breaks


----------



## GoHokies! (Sep 21, 2005)

Yeah, you and me both!

Mine is just a LED strip light, so that doesn't bother me.


----------



## Goober96 (Jun 28, 2005)

GoHokies! said:


> Do you ever watch TV without the bias light?
> 
> I have a power strip that has outlets that turn on/off when the device plugged into the "control" outlet is turned on or off. So, when I turn on the TV, the bias light and receiver outlets power up. When I turn the TV off, everything goes dark.
> 
> It also has a handful of always hot outlets for things like the TiVo.


Where'd you get that power strip? I did a brief search for that functionality a while back but didn't find anything.


----------



## generaltso (Nov 4, 2003)

Goober96 said:


> Where'd you get that power strip? I did a brief search for that functionality a while back but didn't find anything.


Not sure if this is the one he's using, but I've used this one before.

http://www.amazon.com/Smart-Strip-P...7264669&sr=8-1&keywords=automatic+power+strip


----------



## GoHokies! (Sep 21, 2005)

According to Amazon, I bought this one in 2009:
http://www.amazon.com/Smart-Energy-...=1377264742&sr=1-3&keywords=smart+power+strip

They have some other sizes available, too.

Edit: Yep, same brand, different size. Really happy with it, can't believe that I've had it for 4 years.


----------



## davezatz (Apr 18, 2002)

Has anyone tried pairing the Roamio to the Slide's dongle on a non-Roamio DVR?


----------



## generaltso (Nov 4, 2003)

davezatz said:


> Has anyone tried pairing the Roamio to the Slide's dongle on a non-Roamio DVR?


You mean pair the Roamio's RF remote to the Slide's bluetooth dongle?


----------



## jcthorne (Jan 28, 2002)

The included RF remote has a much more limited range than the Bluetooth Slide remote. The stock RF was pretty unresponsive from my chair in the Home Theater room where as the slide works fine (with the receiver in front of the TiVo). As the included remote does not have IR, its pretty useless in a large room. A definite down grade from previous remotes.

No matter, I have a drawer full of stock peanut remotes. This adds one more.

Hopefully Tivo has a new accessory remote in the works.


----------



## monkeydust (Dec 12, 2004)

Laying on my bed, the new rf remote is easier to use signal-wise in that I can use it without having to raise my hand in the air like I have to do with my old remote to get clearance from the foot of the bed. But, I think I'd be more frustrated by hitting the zoom button over and over when I'm actually going for the guide button.


----------



## crxssi (Apr 5, 2010)

HenryFarpolo said:


> I am an equal opportunity remote user. I tried the new remote and it is fine. I prefer the slide. I also use a Harmony One for my non-TIVO activities.


Haven't even gotten my Roamio yet and I am about 95% sure I am going to use the Slide.

The new Roamio remote is inferior to the Slide in every way except that it doesn't require a dongle (who cares).


----------



## Goldwing2001 (Sep 30, 2006)

I will probably continue to use the slide remote. Since the new remote will not allow me to program/learn two codes at once. The power button on my slide remote powers down/up both my TV and receiver.


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

Apparently there is a new Slide remote coming....

http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?t=507876


----------



## aasun (Mar 23, 2002)

Goldwing2001 said:


> I will probably continue to use the slide remote. Since the new remote will not allow me to program/learn two codes at once. The power button on my slide remote powers down/up both my TV and receiver.


You can program the Roamio remote for TV and A/V power from the one power button. It works just like previous TiVo remotes. Program the TV power first (using a 0xxx TV code), then repeat the program step, but using a 1xxx A/V receiver code.

I have this set up with my 2 Roamios and it works. However, you can not program a non-TV code with the input button. So, I can't use my Roamio remote to change the receiver input (since my inputs are controlled by the receiver, not the TV).

But, that's not a *huge* deal, since I'd be using a remote other than the TiVo remote if I switch the receiver input, anyway.


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

I wish these remotes still had the 1-2 switch like the old days. We still have 2 TiVos* in the same room so there is no way I could ever use a single TiVo remote for my setup, even if I could learn the Input button from my receiver.

* Even with 6 tuners me and my wife can't share a TiVo because she just records too much crap. We also still have a bunch of analog only stations and she still watches a bunch of them. Maybe someday if they transition to all digital and TiVo adds a profile feature we'll be able to share. Until then we'll have to stick with the Harmony.


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

The 1-2 switch would also allow people to use two Basic units, one configured for cable and the other for OTA, in the same room without needing a separate remote for each one. Not sure how likely that scenario is, but I could see it happening.


----------



## jfh3 (Apr 15, 2004)

jcthorne said:


> As the included remote does not have IR


Not true. The default mode is RF, but can be switched to IR mode.


----------



## jfh3 (Apr 15, 2004)

I really miss the hardware switch. I still ave a number of those remotes, but now that I've started to use the ABCD buttons, I don't really use them except for changing settings and features.


----------



## Goldwing2001 (Sep 30, 2006)

aasun said:


> You can program the Roamio remote for TV and A/V power from the one power button. It works just like previous TiVo remotes. Program the TV power first (using a 0xxx TV code), then repeat the program step, but using a 1xxx A/V receiver code.
> 
> I have this set up with my 2 Roamios and it works. However, you can not program a non-TV code with the input button. So, I can't use my Roamio remote to change the receiver input (since my inputs are controlled by the receiver, not the TV).
> 
> But, that's not a *huge* deal, since I'd be using a remote other than the TiVo remote if I switch the receiver input, anyway.


I can't get it to work on the new remote. I press the tivo & select buttons but never receive the solid light indicating it's ready to program.


----------



## aasun (Mar 23, 2002)

I believe it's tivo and power button.


----------



## JWhites (May 15, 2013)

monkeydust said:


> I have 3 active TiVo's now. I keep pressing the Zoom button on the new remote because that is where the Guide button used to be. Now, I might agree that the new remote has a layout that is a bit more logical. But, I think it might be better if I am using 3 of the same remotes instead of 2 the same and 1 close but with a few buttons moved around. Just don't think there is any reason to use the new remote over my old glow remote that isn't currently being used.


I'd love to get my hands on one of the new Roamio remotes but I don't know of anyone who is selling it separately. With the buttons moved around, I need to retrain the family before any Roamios are purchased, secondly need to find out if it's backwards compatible with the Premiere.


----------



## JWhites (May 15, 2013)

crxssi said:


> Haven't even gotten my Roamio yet and I am about 95% sure I am going to use the Slide.
> 
> The new Roamio remote is inferior to the Slide in every way except that it doesn't require a dongle (who cares).


Where does the Roamio remote stack up compared to the Glo remote that was shipped with the higher end Premieres with learning and backlit buttons?


----------



## crxssi (Apr 5, 2010)

JWhites said:


> I'd love to get my hands on one of the new Roamio remotes but I don't know of anyone who is selling it separately. With the buttons moved around, I need to retrain the family before any Roamios are purchased, secondly need to find out if it's backwards compatible with the Premiere.


For RF mode, a Roamio device will not do you any good on a non-Roamio DVR because only the Roamio has the wirelesss connection built into it. The IR mode should work OK, though (but it is slower).

What you probably want is a Slide remote (perhaps the new one coming out), which works on the Premiere and has a dongle (and a keyboard, and IR learning, and more).


----------



## davezatz (Apr 18, 2002)

crxssi said:


> A Roamio device will not do you any good on a non-Roamio DVR because only the Roamio has the wirelesss connection built into it.


The Roamio remote can be used over IR (in addition to RF). Looks like a slightly improved form factor and better finish (in regards to fingerprints). Wonder how much the upcoming Slide 2 will run? $90? More? Hm.


----------



## crxssi (Apr 5, 2010)

davezatz said:


> The Roamio remote can be used over IR (in addition to RF). Looks like a slightly improved form factor and better finish (in regards to fingerprints). Wonder how much the upcoming Slide 2 will run? $90? More? Hm.


Damnit, I keep forgetting about the IR mode because I would never want to use it that way (too slow). I am spoiled by the much faster RF on the Slide. Will edit the other posts. Thanks


----------



## gothaggis (Mar 3, 2010)

so is it not possible to program the new remote to control the tv as well (on/off/volume, etc)


----------



## davezatz (Apr 18, 2002)

gothaggis said:


> so is it not possible to program the new remote to control the tv as well (on/off/volume, etc)


Basic AV/TV controls are baked in, so you should be able to control your TV. What's not available is a _learning_ mode to cover more complex configurations.


----------



## brianric (Aug 29, 2002)

Question on new remote. Once it is paired with the Roamio, does the IR turn off as to not to interfere with another Tivo in the same room?


----------



## crxssi (Apr 5, 2010)

brianric said:


> Question on new remote. Once it is paired with the Roamio, does the IR turn off as to not to interfere with another Tivo in the same room?


If it works like the Slide, then yes.


----------



## ss-stingray (Aug 25, 2013)

Dan203 said:


> The 1-2 switch would also allow people to use two Basic units, one configured for cable and the other for OTA, in the same room without needing a separate remote for each one. Not sure how likely that scenario is, but I could see it happening.


We may be seeing the last Tivo OTA model so a 1-2 switch probably won't happen. The Roamio Basic seems to be an after thought. At this point I'm disappointed that the Basic has a small plastic box ( doesn't line up with the rest of the equipment), smallest HD, dinky fan, no dual coax imput.


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

Can you change the new remote to IR only mode? Just wondering if there is a way to learn the new back button into a universal remote. If the remote can be put into IR only mode then it would work fine. If not then we'll have to figure out the hex code and enter it manually.


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

ss-stingray said:


> We may be seeing the last Tivo OTA model so a 1-2 switch probably won't happen. The Roamio Basic seems to be an after thought. At this point I'm disappointed that the Basic has a small plastic box ( doesn't line up with the rest of the equipment), smallest HD, dinky fan, no dual coax imput.


I think the basic was TiVo's attempt at a price saver. They need an inexpensive entry model or most people wont even consider them. If the cheapest box they had was the Pro then they would be in serious trouble.


----------



## andyf (Feb 23, 2000)

Dan203 said:


> Can you change the new remote to IR only mode? Just wondering if there is a way to learn the new back button into a universal remote. If the remote can be put into IR only mode then it would work fine. If not then we'll have to figure out the hex code and enter it manually.


Yes, I think it's TiVo + 'C' puts it into IR only mode.


----------



## JWhites (May 15, 2013)

Is there a backlight? I'm sorry if this was answered and I missed it.


----------



## macfactor (Aug 22, 2013)

JWhites said:


> Is there a backlight? I'm sorry if this was answered and I missed it.


No the new remotes are not backlit. Which is why I am sticking with my Harmony One.


----------



## JWhites (May 15, 2013)

Oh my. So aside from the RF feature, it's not really all that good compared to the Glo learning remote huh? I wonder if the remote finder feature works if the remote is in IR mode, or even how it works.


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

There is apparently a better remote coming, with a keyboard like the old Slide. It'll probably be back lit and have learning.


----------



## lpwcomp (May 6, 2002)

aasun said:


> I believe it's tivo and power button.


That's for programming the TV power function. To set the TiVo remote code, it is "TiVo & Pause".

Edit: My bad. I guess that's what you were saying but you failed to quote the post to which you were replying.


----------



## JWhites (May 15, 2013)

Dan203 said:


> There is apparently a better remote coming, with a keyboard like the old Slide. It'll probably be back lit and have learning.


I'm surprised TiVo didn't just go with what they've done in the past and had a basic remote on the lower priced model and a more featured remote on the higher priced model.


----------



## HenryFarpolo (Dec 1, 2008)

Dan203 said:


> There is apparently a better remote coming, with a keyboard like the old Slide. It'll probably be back lit and have learning.


And a whole thread on it!!

http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?t=507876


----------



## lpwcomp (May 6, 2002)

Does anyone have a specific example of the difference in function of the "Back" button and the Left Arrow?


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

GoHokies! said:


> According to Amazon, I bought this one in 2009:
> http://www.amazon.com/Smart-Energy-...=1377264742&sr=1-3&keywords=smart+power+strip
> 
> They have some other sizes available, too.
> ...


Those work very well especially since it can be adjusted to turn on for a different amount of current(I tried a Belkin one first which didn't work because I could not adjust it). I use one with one of my unRAID setups. I've been meaning to pick up another strip for another unRAID setup.


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

lpwcomp said:


> Does anyone have a specific example of the difference in function of the "Back" button and the Left Arrow?


The back button doesn't really do anything in the TiVo UI. It was added because a lot of the app developers use it in their UIs. With the Premiere TiVo tried to get developers to create apps that melded with the TiVo experience. That didn't work out so great for them so this time around they're creating a platform that the developers will actually want to use. With the back button and the ability to support HTML5 based apps they've created a platform more services should be able to support without having to create and maintain a special TiVo version of their app.


----------



## JWhites (May 15, 2013)

Does the left arrow behave the same on the Roamio with the Roamio or Glo remote as it does on the Premiere when in apps?


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

Don't quite understand. In the TiVo UI the back button is no different then hitting left. The apps can each choose to use the back button however they want, so it'll vary from app to app.


----------



## JWhites (May 15, 2013)

Oh ok good. I was afraid that if the Glo remote which doesn't have a dedicated back button was used on the Roamio and an app was used, there wouldn't be a way of exiting the app.


----------



## markp99 (Mar 21, 2002)

If I get the S5 (I refuse to use that new dumb name), I'll probably go with my glow remote.

I prefer the "feel" of the glow remote (from my Premier XL) over the other TiVo remotes I have used.


----------



## miller890 (Feb 15, 2002)

I went back to the slide remote after a couple days. The new button locations, no back light, and non-learning for TV + Receiver power were hard to live without.


----------



## anthonymoody (Apr 29, 2008)

zordude said:


> I didn't even open the sleeve with the remote in it, just kept on trucking with my Harmony One.


Which model TiVo did you tell your Harmony you had to work well with the Roamio? Or are the Roamios already in the Harmony db?


----------



## vurbano (Apr 20, 2004)

I havent used anything but a Directv Tivo HR10-250 remote on all of my equipment since leaving Directv. Ive used it on all TivoHD and Premiere units. I intent to use it on roamio and minis if it will work. It is superior for the simple fact of having a "List" and an "exit" button.


----------



## Kolenka (Jan 2, 2013)

anthonymoody said:


> Which model TiVo did you tell your Harmony you had to work well with the Roamio? Or are the Roamios already in the Harmony db?


The Roamios aren't in the DB, but the IR codes are identical to the earlier models. Enter it in as a Premiere and you will only be missing the "Back" button which you can learn from the new remote easily enough.


----------



## JWhites (May 15, 2013)

I would love to find out if the new slide remote will include the Remote Finder feature and if the Roamio remote and new Slide remote will have some sort of battery status information somewhere either on screen or in the System Info menu like the original slide remote had when used with Bluetooth. Does anyone know?


----------



## krkaufman (Nov 25, 2003)

Regarding these posts longing for the days of the 1-2 hardware switch on the TiVo remote, allowing control of distinct TiVos in a room/location...



Dan203 said:


> I wish these remotes still had the 1-2 switch like the old days. We still have 2 TiVos* in the same room so there is no way I could ever use a single TiVo remote for my setup, even if I could learn the Input button from my receiver.





Dan203 said:


> The 1-2 switch would also allow people to use two Basic units, one configured for cable and the other for OTA, in the same room without needing a separate remote for each one. Not sure how likely that scenario is, but I could see it happening.





jfh3 said:


> I really miss the hardware switch. I still ave a number of those remotes, but now that I've started to use the ABCD buttons, I don't really use them except for changing settings and features.


I'm rolling-out a Roamio/Mini solution in a house peppered with OLD S2 DirecTiVos (HDVR2), and, needing to keep the old units around for a time, I was faced with preventing IR/remote control overlap. I was half-way through the process of pulling my old S2 peanut-style remotes off the shelf and programming them with a non-global IR remote address when it hit me...

Wouldn't the following process allow me to effectively use the *TiVo-C/TiVo-D* IR/RF mode switcheroo to control two TiVos with a single remote, with one unit being controlled via RF and the other via IR?

On TiVo #1 : Program a non-0 IR remote address (e.g. "M") into my RF-capable Roamio/Mini
On TiVo #2 : Program a different non-0 IR remote address (e.g. "N") into my second TiVo
Ensure the dual-mode, RF-capable remote is set to the IR remote address (i.e. "N") for the IR-controlled TiVo, TiVo #2
So, now, when the remote is in RF-mode, it controls TiVo #1; and when the remote is switched to IR mode, it controls TiVo #2.

This has worked OK, so far, under limited testing. That said, the following thread causes me some concern for the long-term stability of the solution: Roamio Remote keeps switching from RF to IR


----------



## krkaufman (Nov 25, 2003)

krkaufman said:


> So, now, when the remote is in RF-mode, it controls TiVo #1; and when the remote is switched to IR mode, it controls TiVo #2.


Another observation from testing... If the RF target device (Roamio/Mini) is unavailable, whether powered-off or rebooting, the remote appears to recognize this and automatically switches over to IR signaling -- and then automatically reverts to RF once communication is reestablished. (edit: And, of course, those IR signals will be targeting the *other* non-RF TiVo, TiVo #2 in the original example, above.)

Something my users will need to be aware of, but it doesn't seem sufficient to ditch the OneRemote workaround.


----------



## tootal2 (Oct 14, 2005)

I keep pressing the guide button instead of the select button. Im use to the old remote


----------



## krkaufman (Nov 25, 2003)

tootal2 said:


> I keep pressing the guide button instead of the select button. Im use to the old remote


Heh, that was a concern I had as I started pulling the old remotes back into the mix, before going the OneRemote route. Among all the other differences, the Select/Guide button conflict definitely had me worried the most.


----------



## philt56 (Aug 22, 2008)

krkaufman said:


> Regarding these posts longing for the days of the 1-2 hardware switch on the TiVo remote, allowing control of distinct TiVos in a room/location...
> 
> I'm rolling-out a Roamio/Mini solution in a house peppered with OLD S2 DirecTiVos (HDVR2), and, needing to keep the old units around for a time, I was faced with preventing IR/remote control overlap. I was half-way through the process of pulling my old S2 peanut-style remotes off the shelf and programming them with a non-global IR remote address when it hit me...
> 
> ...


I have a mini in the same room as my roamio so that P&P works on my tv. When I had 2 tivos, I always used the old remote to switch it between the 2 tivos to change channels on either one. Now I use the roamio remote but pull out an old remote to control the mini. I would much rather have a 1-2 switch.


----------



## chrispitude (Apr 23, 2005)

To answer OP - left the factory Roamio remote in the box, stuck with the Glo remote I bought for my Premiere. I read many complaints about falling back from RF to IR and decided not to bother with it.


----------



## mattack (Apr 9, 2001)

I have gotten used to the smaller Roamio remote.. but for some reason, it seems *even more* prone to problems I seem to have with a lot of remotes, but in a very weird way..

It works for the Tivo functions for a very long time, but often *won't* work for the TV functions, unless I pull off the battery cover and sometimes even have to push on the battery cover.

Yes, it's like there's not a good connection being made.. but somehow the regular Tivo functions work fine.


----------



## Mikeguy (Jul 28, 2005)

And when invoking the regular television functions, you're pointing the remote at the television, right? I have to remind myself of that, at times, using the RF signal for the TiVo box but the television still using the IR.


----------



## tim1724 (Jul 3, 2007)

mattack said:


> I have gotten used to the smaller Roamio remote.. but for some reason, it seems *even more* prone to problems I seem to have with a lot of remotes, but in a very weird way..
> 
> It works for the Tivo functions for a very long time, but often *won't* work for the TV functions, unless I pull off the battery cover and sometimes even have to push on the battery cover.
> 
> Yes, it's like there's not a good connection being made.. but somehow the regular Tivo functions work fine.


When the battery gets low, the IR transmitter used to send signals to the TV gets weak long before the RF transmitter used to talk to the TiVo dies.


----------

